# Counting down to the BAKS meeting



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Well it`s only 3 weeks away now.
How time flies.
Details can be found at B.A.K.S


Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> Well it`s only 3 weeks away now.
> How time flies.
> Details can be found at B.A.K.S
> 
> ...


We'll be there kiddo,didn't realise it was so soon,damn it's been quiet about this,I guess of the fab 4 tis only you here now mate. do I need to shout to anyone to book da table or you guys knew anyway? Almost caught me out here Mike,just hoping they let me swap the days work wise

seeya

Stu


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Stu
Just give Ade a shout through the web site and he`ll sort it out for you.
That's the trouble with facepish, places like this get forgotten about and people need to remember there are still a lot of us who don`t use it.


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i should, SHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOULD be there, hopefully, maybe


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I hope so too Joe.
It wouldn`t be BAKS without you lol.


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i should be, had a bit of a nightmare this yr since the last meet, works been a nightmare, not got much done in regards to shed building and tanks. finishing off this leuc one this weekend, then tuesday building stud wall to split house off as getting a new kitten, hence the, possible no show, but think we'll be coming up sat, so not too bad for the lil guy.

frickin real life getting in the way, but in good news a new cider bar has opened up and its loooovely lol


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Well you know you have to be there Joe.
So just you go and organise a nice weekend at BAKS with the Mrs and keep her sweet.

Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

she took me to dartfrog and stu's for valentines weekend ! lol


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice one.
It`s payback time then :2thumb:.


Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> Hi Stu
> Just give Ade a shout through the web site and he`ll sort it out for you.
> That's the trouble with facepish, places like this get forgotten about and people need to remember there are still a lot of us who don`t use it.
> 
> ...


Chers Mike!!
Ha ain't that the truth,but faceache and this one is a crying shame,the buzz was from here,:bash: Hey ho on wards and upward dude,,it will be interesting to see the logistics in front of one though,I guess the oldies may not move as fast huh? 

Joe how ya doing bro waaaay tooo long no speak, thinking of ya mate:gasp::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2
hopefully see ya'll soon:


Stu


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Well Stu I suppose it`s up to us to keep that buzz buzzing :whistling2:.


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

evenin Stu. had a bit of a panic for the last couple of week regarding the Auratus, thought the worst, moved a leaf and found one of them tucked away, so breathed a breath of relief. 

i'm not a massive fan of this silicone+earth method i must say, looks okay now, but longevity hmm


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Well Joe it`s not much different to gorilla glue and earth.
I`m done with it and won`t use it again.
Right now I`m in the middle of stripping down the last remaining viv here made with it.
I`ll use the glue for sealing foam or polystyrene but that's it.
Even then .......................


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

yeah the next viv is going to be mainly fake rock via the styrofoam/rockoflex/epoxy/rockdust movement lol.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I`m away to build a new home for my yellow Terribs.
100x50x100 and the plan is for something resembling a rock face made out of poly sheets coated in a type of varnish with desert sand added to give a rough finish.
There will also be a pool for them to have a splash around in and I`ll be building in some "caves" to give them some hiding places.
I`m not yet decided on what plant life I`ll be using but I`ll figure something out.


Mike


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I will be there again. I did have wishlist of getting some yellow terribs, but I recently picked up a breeding group of 4 that I have added to my group. The pum froglets will be just under 3 months so I am debating whether to bring them to sell or wait until the next meet. 

I am picking up a small viv from Dale, looking forward to chatting to the grumpy bloke again :lol2:

Joe you have to come, who will chat about fake rocks in a car park with me?


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I'll sell you some fake rocks Callum :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Mikr


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

i dont need any, i just like geeking out on the method of making them :lol2:


Edit: a reason I love terribs, they will try to eat anything of the right size. I have seen them take flies floating on water, and I just witnessed one chasing round a small gnat like bug that was flying around the viv trying to catch it mid air. Fantastic viewing


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Last night while feeding mine a bluebottle flew into their viv.
I forgot to watch and see what they did.
You just can't beat a group of Terribs at feeding time lol.


Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> Well Stu I suppose it`s up to us to keep that buzz buzzing :whistling2:.
> 
> 
> Mike


Gonna rap this one ,cause it amuses me,I wanna say 'cause I'm black an' proud but i ai9n't and someone will have my guts

I guess Joe might have the beat,if not,substiute ya own 


Yo my bitxhes go to Baks
you'll see frogs an' more dan dat
bloke's wear skirts an talk all funny
some are cool and some eat honey(WTF:mf_dribble

Now ya may meet a troll hunter or a big guy
He's called Adam and he ain't shy
He got pecks the size of Mauritius,
but it's all good
he breeds da Patricia

When the day is done ,just look further,
we'll be outside eating burgers
cooked on a stove fueled with petrol
it ain't really heavy metal

All we try to do is dis,
make fake rocks that cause us bliss.
it's a shame they don't know what i do,
I won't let on until I've had my break though

You can find plants and frogs an spideys
hanging out with all dose limeys
come to baks or you'll miss out
come for the crack if notin' else

:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


LMFAO

Stu


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Way to go Stu :2thumb::lol2:.
Rapper Stu is in da house.


Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> evenin Stu. had a bit of a panic for the last couple of week regarding the Auratus, thought the worst, moved a leaf and found one of them tucked away, so breathed a breath of relief.
> 
> i'm not a massive fan of this silicone+earth method i must say, looks okay now, but longevity hmm


Hey bro,Joe there isn't a given for long lasting,I just have never been able to pin that down. I think we need to just go there and see. Then we give the next guy a better chance. I have never used this Joe,but really if silicone is gonna hold a viv together?

Ha yup auratus,they do this buddy,I've been scared witless by them,but they are stronger than we think,ain't this the way when one is dealing with a superior life force:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

Behold the beauty Joe,the rest is time,but when you see that beauty,and have it close,a histo will struggle

best always 

Stu


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> Way to go Stu :2thumb::lol2:.
> Rapper Stu is in da house.
> 
> 
> Mike



:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
of da cuff

Stu


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Stu did you manage to get your time booked off for Baks? 


Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> Stu did you manage to get your time booked off for Baks?
> 
> 
> Mike


Not yet buddy,1/2 way sorted and see boss type folks tomorrow,but just heard back from Ade last night,so hell and high water won't keep us away tables sorted an all that. 

My messgaes are doing strange things Mike I seem to be able to post,but am having probs comunicating privately with folks not just here email also affected,one of the lads here is going to give us a hand though,I'm playing ruddy catch up mental here.

Haven't missed one yet damned if I am going to miss this !!:2thumb:

must go 

best

Stu


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ah your a good lad Stu.
It'll be great to catch up with you and Shaz.


Mike


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Had a brief conversation with Dale today, looking forward to picking up my odd shaped viv. 50cm wide x 60 deep x 50high and I heard that you are picking up a viv as well mike :2thumb:
I have a ~150cm wide top shelf of racking I can fill so the plan is 3 of these and then move the leopard gecko and have anoher viv next to the pum viv. Unfortunately other than the viv from Dale, I won't be purchasing anything else. Lack of money, a recent purchase of a group of terribs and an impending ski holiday has put a stop to that. I am looking forward to seeing everyone and having a catch up. Hopefully win something in the raffle :lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Those who know me know why I don't post much on here these days, and it's not because of Facebook. 

This is a good place to mention, but we started a new tradition after the April meeting. We now go for a pub meal after the end of the meeting at a pub called the New Pear Tree on Cannock Road/Pear Tree lane, Wolverhampton. Anybody who wants to join us is more than welcome. We don't tend to reserve tables, as who knows how many will actually come? :lol2: Mike will tell you, the food is good, and so are the prices. :2thumb:

Bad news on the car park front, you'll have to walk right around from the front doors to get to it during the meeting. :Na_Na_Na_Na: We had a bit of trouble with people using the fire exit to get into the meeting back in April, so will be having to keep it closed more at future meetings. You'll need a black (staff) or a red (table holder) lanyard to use it at all.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

You will need a lanyard to use the car park?


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

all you need to use the car pack is a wad of cash and some groovy rocks


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Meefloaf said:


> all you need to use the car pack is a wad of cash and some groovy rocks


You bring the cash and I`ll bring the rocks lmao.
Callum the lanyards are for ID without which you won`t get to use the back door.
And yes I have another viv on order.
Got a few inmates looking for some extra space to stretch their legs.



Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Oops, sorry for the confusion. No, car park can still be used to park your car. The lanyard will be to use the fire exit that leads into the car park directly. Everybody will need to initially need to come through the front door and register at the front table first, and will be given a membership card. Normal members will be given a green lanyard for this, which means you wont be allowed to use the fire doors at all (you can either keep this green lanyard for future use, or return it at the end of the meeting). Table holders will be issued red lanyards (to be returned at the end of the meeting, as they cost a lot more than the green ones. lol) and will be allowed to use the fire doors during certain time periods for unloading and loading.

We've brought this system in, as in April people were just walking through the fire doors as they ended up been open more than ideal, and some even refused to stop when a committee member tried to stop them. We really can't have people just strolling into a private meeting like that.  We don't have enough committee members or space to have 2 door tables, 1 for each set of doors.:gasp:

Everybody at the meeting (and future meetings) will need to wear their membership card (will be issued upon registering) using their lanyard, anybody we spot without one will be stopped and questioned to make sure they are actual members, and reminded to wear their membership card so that we can tell at a glance. : victory: 

If anybody wants more info related to this, please feel welcome to drop me a PM.

Cheers


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Only a week and a half left now.
Anyone wanting to book a table to sell froglets etc had best get a move on before it`s too late lol.
Here`s hoping to see lots of you there for a chat.


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

again, i should be there mike, and i'll pretend i dont get paid next saturday aswell lol. just about finishing up the cube atm, finishing touches before plants, built for my leucs to go into, but it looks awfully like some mysties would love it lol


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

You have to be there Joe.
Your officially part of the scenery now.
And you know what happens if you go along with a particular frog in mind :lol2:.


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

im currently thinking how to fit all the frogs i want without having multi layered racking lol


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Haha I know that feeling well Joe.


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

so i'll have

5 leucs in 60cube
x mysties in 60 cube
3 auratus in probably a 50hx60/50dx60w

recently found myself wanting some terribs, and also still really into galacs. then there's the ranitomeya reticulata and the pums, glorious pums lol


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Your asking to get yourself into trouble wanting that lot lol.
But I`ll have to agree with you on your choices.


Mike


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Meant to say that there will be a drop in table for anyone who has say a couple of froglets they want to sell but don`t have enough to warrant booking a table.
All it means is you can bring along your frogs and put them on the table beside any others that might be there, but you MUST stay with your animals while they are on display as BAKS will not be responsible for them.
If you wish to organise for someone else to watch them while you have a look around that is up to the individual.
But remember that animals must not be left unattended.


Mike


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey Mike, Ade.

I attended the last meet and signed up on the day (me and the gf) and neither of us have received any form of membership card etc - i think ronnyjodes said he would post it.

Can you look into this for me please?

J


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

are you popping along J ? be nice to catch up, hoping to get some pics of tank up tonight/tomorrow


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Cornish-J said:


> Hey Mike, Ade.
> 
> I attended the last meet and signed up on the day (me and the gf) and neither of us have received any form of membership card etc - i think ronnyjodes said he would post it.
> 
> ...


Hi J

We've never posted membership cards bud. Daft as it sounds, that'd be 50p for every member who joins. Then there'd the the difficulty in getting to the nearest post box to send them, which is just over a mile away. 

Don't panic though, we keep a database of everybody who has joined for the year. All you need to do is to register on the door when you arrive and you'll be given a membership card and a lanyard to wear it with. Nobody will be signing up on the door at our meetings this time around or in the future though, so if anybody has problems with joining over the internet please get in touch so we can give you details of how to join via post.: victory:

Next year, so long as folks join before our April meeting they can get their membership cards for the whole of 2015 at the April meeting. We'll also be offering a discount for members renewing for 2015.

Anybody who is planning on coming, but hasn't joined yet, please be aware that you MUST have joined by October 2nd in order to attend the meeting on the 5th. We will be turning off the online system on the 2nd to ensure nobody accidentally signs up for 2014 after this date. We will be enforcing a strict policy on the door of no entrance to those who haven't joined by the 2nd.

Anybody signing up from here before then, enter the coupon code rfuk14 (we mentioned this before in the main BAKS meeting thread on here) on our site to get a 25% discount. This is only availabe to new sign ups. You MUST enter the voucher code to get the discount. : victory:

Just to reiterate, if you paid for membership this year, you are already a member until December 31st 2014, and so can attend our meeting on the 5th October. It doesn't matter if you don't have an email etc, you just need to give your name on the door. As the door managers always say though, if yer name's not on the list, yer not coming in. 

Ade


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Can you just confirm my membership. I paid for the April meet and I received a message about it carrying over for October :2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Easily bud, as I saw you there. :lol2: I can also confirm that you are indeed on the member database.

If anybody else would like me to confirm their membership status, please just PM me with your real first and last name. Basically though, if you were at the April meeting, or have joined via the website this year, then you ARE a member. If in doubt though, do PM me, as a few of you may have joined in advance last year and be unsure now. : victory:

Again, if you need to join now, do remember to put rfuk14 in the voucher code box on our website to get 25% off (unless you are a member of Spineless, in which case you should use the code that I posted on there).

Also, if you run a club or society yourself, and would like to run a link scheme with us (as in you give our members a discount, we give your members a discount) then please get in touch. We are big believers at BAKS in working together for the benefit of the hobby.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

will there be moldy dairy ?


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Meefloaf said:


> will there be moldy dairy ?




I hope so lol.


Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

It wouldn't really be BAKS without cheese and turkey basters.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i will be shuffling tables and dealing rocks in the carpark lol


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Announcing you will be dealing rocks, at a venue in Cannock, not a smart move bud. lol


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

theyre all fake anyway


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Meefloaf said:


> i will be shuffling tables and dealing rocks in the carpark lol


we are in a midlands pub, you won't be the only one shuffling about dealing rocks bud.:lol2:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Well it`s almost here and looking like another good day out.
Anyone wanting to book a table to sell froglets etc your running out of time..
Remember tables are free for members.


Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

If anybody is still undecided, the next 10 people who sign up, and use the voucher code gow1ld50 will get a full 50% off their membership sub!!!! Remember, you only have until the 2nd October though. 

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Just to repeat, if anybody just has a small amount they want to sell, we will be having our drop in tables for members to use. You have to stay with your livestock or goods, but it's good if you don't feel you have enough for a table of your own.

Could I just ask though that if you think you might want to use this, drop me a pm to say so. That way I can get an idea of how much space will be needed.

Oh and also a reminder that we welcome invertebrate sellers too. In fact we already have a table booked by a guy who'll be selling some nice tarantulas (kept apart from the phibs, for the comfort of amphibian lovers who may not be so keen on critters with more legs. :lol2

Some good prizes this year for the raffle too, in the form of a ZooMed Reptisun LED+UV lighting canopy (donated by Repti-lisious) and a 40cm cube viv with full height doors donated by DMS Vivaria. We'll also have our usual free prize draw, but I don't know what the prizes will be for this just yet. : victory:

Oh and there'll be cheese.... :flrt:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

....Ade any details on whose gonna be there, im looking for plants i swear, honestly, just plants


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Bring it on :2thumb:.


Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> ....Ade any details on whose gonna be there, im looking for plants i swear, honestly, just plants


 Paula keeps asking Shaz about bloody strawbs bro(WTF)??/,I dunno what's going on there buddy,but fake bloody rox ain't gonna be a viable excuse for ,oh we just want plants on any ruddy level LMAO :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:

i'll see myself out with
sorry guys ,just haven't been able to post here answer pm's or nowt

but it's nice to just stick the oar in for a few seconds and say we will mate:lol2:

seeya soon

Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Meefloaf said:


> ....Ade any details on whose gonna be there, im looking for plants i swear, honestly, just plants


Pretty much similar to April bud, with a couple less dry goods sellers. Roland from Dartfrog Vivariums will be there though, with his small forest of plants. : victory: We also, as mentioned, have somebody selling tarantulas this time around though. :no1:

We really would like a couple more table bookings for ze phibs though folks, come on, don't be shy. Even if you only have a couple of phibs to sell, get in touch. With the gow1ld50 voucher code you can still get 50% off of membership, making it a bargain at £4, and members can claim a free table!!:notworthy:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok, now here is some news you may all really like, I just ordered stuff to be the prize in our FREE prize draw (included in membership).......


A 40cm Lucky Reptile viv, with a T5HE light, drainage (mesh and balls) and a brick of coir! Some lucky person will basically win a full setup, just for been a member and coming to our meeting on Sunday!!!!!:gasp:

Remember though, you have to be a member and attend the meeting on Sunday to be in with a chance to win this!

*NB. You also need to be actually there during the draw, and be able to take it with you. If you aren't there when we draw, we will redraw and somebody else will win it.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Fake rocks..free balls,what more could a phib keeper want

Cool prize Ade, if my number comes out the pot,I'll have the cheese please:lol2:

What a great prize to start a new guy:no1:

take care all

Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

That's what I thought when I ordered it bud, as it's pretty close to what we started out with (after trial and error... lol). Oh and add decor into that, got some nice natural cork and some bogwood to go into it too that we'll throw in. So yeah, this is probably the best free prize draw prize we have EVER given away at a BAKS meeting. :flrt:

Have no fear bud, we've just been to get the cheese! More of a mix this time, with a couple of cheeses you wouldn't catch me eating. :lol2: Oh and there are THREE cheese prizes this year, with better biscuit selections with 2 of them. Oh and yes, we grabbed a turkey baster at the same time. : victory:

Mind you, wait until folks see the lighting canopy Repti-lisious have donated! It's one sweet bit of kit, combinging LEDs and T5 UV lighting in one swanky looking fitting. :gasp:


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

good work Ade!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks J! I haven't even mentioned the 40cm cube viv (full height door style) that DMS are donating to the raffle! :gasp:

Seriously though, we've gone all out on prizes this time around, made even better by our very generous sponsors. There are 2 things we can happily guarantee at the meeting on Sunday, a good chat and a chance at some fantastic prizes. :2thumb:

Oh and still got some of those gow1ld50 voucher codes left usable if anybody still wants to sign up and get 50% off. :whistling2: We're also able to offer a bigger discount to anybody who wants to bring some phibs along to show or sell, but this is ONLY available to those who wish to exhibit or sell their surplus and you'll need to contact me for info as it's too good to publish publicly. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I have MORE brilliant news folks!

Thanks to our generous sponsors at Repti-lisious, our free prize draw prize just got an upgrade!

The terrarium will now be an 18 inch cube ZooMed naturalistic terrarium! That's larger than the other one, and they're nice looking too. : victory:

It will still come with some decor, drainage and coir brick substrate too.

A brilliant prize whether just starting out with phibs, or expanding your collection. :no1:

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

There'll now be TWO draws for the free prize draw! Arcadia Reptile are donating one of their Jungle Dawn lamps. : victory:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Wolfenrook said:


> There'll now be TWO draws for the free prize draw! Arcadia Reptile are donating one of their Jungle Dawn lamps. : victory:



I`ll have that thank you :whistling2:.


Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

That's what you think mate, us poor committee members aren't allowed into the free prize draw.:Na_Na_Na_Na:

You'll have to buy some raffle tickets and try for the ZooMed Reptisun fitting with it's LEDs AND T5HO UVB tube... :mf_dribble: Knowing your luck though, you'll win a keyring. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

NB. The keyrings will actually be in the tombola, not the raffle. lol


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i was sh!tting it last time about winning the viv, i couldnt even fit a cake in the car ! lol


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

We have supported every BAKS show to date and am delighted to do so.

Good luck all!

John


----------



## CJ1981 (Jan 19, 2014)

Meefloaf said:


> i was sh!tting it last time about winning the viv, i couldnt even fit a cake in the car ! lol


Save some space this year, there will be another cake in the raffle : victory:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Arcadiajohn said:


> We have supported every BAKS show to date and am delighted to do so.
> 
> Good luck all!
> 
> John


We're delighted that you do to John. :lol2: Our relationship with our sponsors is important to us at BAKS, especially as our sponsors are all UK based companies. : victory: Something that has always been important to BAKS that we're all about the UK.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Right, as today is the last day on which you can join BAKS and still attend the meeting on Sunday, we have an EXTRA special voucher code for those who still haven't joined. Just put la5tm1nut3 into the voucher code box, and get 60% off membership! This will ONLY work for 2014 membership remember, so don't wait until after the meeting and try to use it for 2015 membership.  lol Please note, no other voucher codes will now work, only this one. You can join on our website at http://www.b-a-k-s.org/index.php?option=com_osmembership&view=plan&id=1&Itemid=761.

Remember, you MUST join by the end of today if you want to come to the meet on Sunday!

Cheers.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Please note that it is now impossible to join BAKS until after Sunday. We look forward to seeing those of you who are members on Sunday.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm home! Wakefield that is lol leeds vs sheff wed tomorrow and baks on sunday boom. Minus stops, took say 6:30hrs to get here, 360miles


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> I'm home! Wakefield that is lol leeds vs sheff wed tomorrow and baks on sunday boom. Minus stops, took say 6:30hrs to get here, 360miles


Safe trip rest of the way bro
seeya tomorrow
Stu


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Guys seeya all tomorrow,everyone have a safetrip

For anyone contemplating the purchase of livestock,please please please bring a polybox,first up temps are variable at this time of year,second the darkness once they are in will help with the stress factor on their journey home. Moving these amazing animals is a big deal to them in my eyes,and it's all too easy to forget this simple thing!!! 

Also be aware that bringing the box in to warm up is no bad idea. I very nearly got caught myself way back by leaving the box in a cold car until the end of a show,naturally it was freezing inside the box,which would have spelled disaster for the little guys I was bringing back. A little cheep thermometer is no bad idea either ,for the worriers amongst us:blush::whistling2:

Take care

Stu


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

If anyone forgets a poly box I have some small thermal bags with me for sale.
Perfect for carrying frogs.


Mike


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Perfect for anyone wanting to take some cauchero froglets home :whistling2:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I posted on another thread that for the first time I'll not have frogs on my table, this has now changed. 
I will have some nice Tinc Patricia for sale.


Mike


----------



## leponi (Aug 20, 2010)

This is my first time going ive bought membership but how do they know im a member as I don't have a card or something


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

leponi said:


> This is my first time going ive bought membership but how do they know im a member as I don't have a card or something


Don't worry we have a note of everyone who has signed up.
There is a sign in table where someone will sort it out for you.


Mike


----------



## leponi (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Right, I have a moment, so I'll explain the new fire exit doors policy. *Green Lanyard* - you may only use the fire exit for loading stuff (vivs or similarly heavy items) and will need to get permission from a committee member. *Red Lanyard* - You may use the fire exit between 12-1:30pm and again after 4pm for loading unloading. Any other time you will need to ask a committee member. *Black Lanyard* - You may use the fire exit at any time. Nobody however is permitted to use the fire doors to go outside for a smoke or to socialise, please use the front doors for this. We've enacted this policy as the doors kept getting left open in April, and we had folks just wandering in without registering their attendance. Thanks for your understanding. .


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Oops!


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice job not buying anything Joe.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Couldn't resist that brom cluster from Roland fella


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Blue blue electric blue:mf_dribble:.

Lovely to catch up guys thanks for all the effort that went into making this happen. Ade Mike Ad's Jonny cheers

Joe keep Paula awake man I was flagging on that motorway watch this bro

Dane good luck 

And Callum, just what can I say mate. A dude just trying to help another frogger for nowt,spending his time his expertise for another again for nowt
thanks man. However inadequate I might be don't think it isn't appreciated:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: 

take care all,lovely to catch up a while,although tis always too breif and too hectic

seeya

Stu


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

got home about twenty mins ago fella, oddly as soon as we got on the road and stopped off for a bit of food at michael woods (just north or bristol) she was doing much better. think it was more the last few days, stress of going back to work and the stuffiness in the room where she was. she was determined to get home even if we didnt get the little guys, we were poss going to pop up later this month.

thank you very much Stu, they are bloody gorgeous and very intrigued by me lol. as always was lovely catching up with you and Shaz

second thanks goes to Ade for enticing me to come to baks this time around and as always the time and effort he and Kirsty put into organising said event for all us weirdos to hang out and chat frogs.

thirdly goes to Jon for being Jon, and his awesome wife who puts up with him and also looked after Paula, i have a tendency to be a bit of a kid in a candy shop and abandon her, so quadrupedal thank you to Ellen for looking after Paula for me 

as always it was a pleasure to catch up with Callum who always has some new nugget of info to share with us, he's a dark horse that lad The King of Cauchero lol. Mike who is always up for a chat about frogs and showing me lovely broms (you'll have to message me the name of that brom, i NEED it). And Dane who everyone spent most of the afternoon asking or being asked "have you seen Dane ?"

no thanks at all goes to Adam for being the ultimate car salesman


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I didn't know Paula wasn't feeling great, a massive thank you to her for the painkillers and the bottle of water, got me through the day :2thumb:

Aha, i do a lot of reading and some of it sticks. The akadama is cool stuff. You can use it without a drainage layer. 

It was a good day out, a bit disappointed by the lack of green lanyards, but hey, it meant I could chat to people more than I would if it was heaving. 

Massive thanks to Dale for the viv! Mike, we didn't chat much but your broms are awesome as always, and it was cool to chat when we did :2thumb:


Stu.. you are always there, handing out your knowledge and wisdom for free to anyone who needs it. If I can help you continue your work then I will, now you have a good platform to access and share with the world and hopefully we can all enjoy your long sprawling posts for a long while yet lol :2thumb: we need more like you bud, genuinely 


I know Darren will be reading this.. it was nice meeting up with you again mate, all the better your lad got to come along. Hopefully he will come again next time when it is a little busier, cheers for the cultures, truly buzzing little cultures. Keep me updated on those isla colon mate :notworthy:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Who won the Arcadia Jungle dawn?

John


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Meefloaf said:


> thirdly goes to Jon for being Jon, and his awesome wife who puts up with him and also looked after Paula, i have a tendency to be a bit of a kid in a candy shop and abandon her, so quadrupedal thank you to Ellen for looking after Paula for me


I'll pass this on fella . She's a good un is my Gaffer :no1:. I'll take the "Jon being Jon" as the massive compliment it so obviously was haha


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Who won the Arcadia Jungle dawn?
> 
> John


Hiya John, that'd be this lucky lady:-










To my guilt, I'm afraid that I can't remember her name (in future, I need to get somebody to jot down names whilst I am taking the photographs... lol). I am sure that somebody will recognise her though.

Thanks again John. :2thumb:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks Ade,

glad it went to a good home 

John


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I`m even worse as I was talking to her for a while, but then I`ve never been good with names.
If memory serves me though she was there with Leponi.


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

what was that brom Mike i've been searching high and low lol


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

We are pleased to announce that the next BAKS meeting will be held on Sunday 19th April, 2015 :2thumb:


----------



## stephenkelly (Mar 11, 2012)

frogman955 said:


> We are pleased to announce that the next BAKS meeting will be held on Sunday 19th April, 2015 :2thumb:


 god that was quick mike :lol2: your just back :whistling2:

stevie


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

No point wasting any time Steve lol.


Mike


----------



## leponi (Aug 20, 2010)

Haha yeah it was my missus her name is Lauren although my ticket lol


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

leponi said:


> Haha yeah it was my missus her name is Lauren although my ticket lol


Phew, my memory isn`t as bad as I thought it was :2thumb:.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

leponi said:


> Haha yeah it was my missus her name is Lauren although my ticket lol


Ahhh, well I am sure you will put that baby to excellent use. : victory:

Ade


----------



## leponi (Aug 20, 2010)

Indeed it was also good to meet you to 



frogman955 said:


> Phew, my memory isn`t as bad as I thought it was :2thumb:.
> 
> Mike


----------



## leponi (Aug 20, 2010)

Wolfenrook said:


> Ahhh, well I am sure you will put that baby to excellent use. : victory:
> 
> Ade



We have done indeed here's the viv it's in


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice viv.


Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

We are VERY pleased to announce that the BAKS website, and forum, are now completely mobile device compatible!

No more crowded menus, or hard to click links!

Check it out at Home.


----------

